# can remove /usr/ports/distfiles/ ?



## hirohitosan (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry for this basic question but I don't want to make an irreparable mistake

It is absolutely safe to remove distfiles?

```
# rm -r /usr/ports/distfiles/*
```
mine has 1.6G

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, they will be downloaded again when you start building ports.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

If you have enought HDD space, Id simply run `# portmaster --clean-distiles`, this would remove old archives... and leave those, that can be used to build apps....
no need to download them over again and again and again if you have lots of HDD space


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2009)

^ assumes you have ports-mgmt/portmaster installed


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ^ assumes you have ports-mgmt/portmaster installed



Everyone must have portmaster installed. lol


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks.
I deleted. 
	
	



```
# portmaster --clean-distiles
```
doesn't makes much space.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

Before you start building ports again you may want to set DISTDIR to a place with more space.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

or simply make symbolic link from /usr/ports/distfiles

It's much safer.... some [rare] ports don't respect DISTDIR.... [OOO for example... did't respect it about year ago... when I had DISTDIR set]


----------

